# Sun Coral location



## Delson (Apr 26, 2011)

I read somewhere that you can glue a sun coral upside down to the underside of a shelf since they naturally grow that way in caves in the ocean. Has anyone tried this? I am curious if it makes target feeding harder?

Also, does anyone use freeze-dried food to feed their sun coral?

thanks!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have no personal experience with this coral but hope this info helps;
Melevsreef.com - Suncoral
Aquarium Corals: A Look at the Sun Corals — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Hanging it upside down will make it much harder to feed, unless you feed a ton of food and have a small circulating pump going so food reaches it.


----------

